# Sundays, when you're not at church...



## blhowes (Feb 5, 2007)

There have been numerous threads started, especially around the time of the Superbowl or other such occasions, that talk about things we should abstain from doing on the Lord's day. I was just curious, especially those who are Sabbatarians, how do you typically spend your time on Sunday's during the hours you're not at church? If you're married and have children, what's expected of the children during that time?

Hopefully, this won't end up as a debate over the issue, I'm just curious how you spend your time.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Feb 5, 2007)

blhowes said:


> There have been numerous threads started, especially around the time of the Superbowl or other such occasions, that talk about things we should abstain from doing on the Lord's day. I was just curious, especially those who are strict Sabbatarians, how do you typically spend your time on Sunday's during the hours you're not at church? If you're married and have children, what's expected of the children during that time?
> 
> Hopefully, this won't end up as a debate over the issue, I'm just curious how you spend your time.


 
When our son was growing up, we had what we called the "Sabbath box". It was filled with activities that we thought appropriate to the Lord's Day, for example Bible games. There was quiet rest, reading, catechising, and family-worship. Most of the time we attended churches that had morning and evening worship, so the day was pretty well structured.

We still have the "Sabbath box" and provide it for children of parents when we have church families to the house. When we're by ourselves it's quiet rest, reading, family-worship at meals. Lately we're also listening to a lot of sermons and lectures by our pastor that were given before we came to this church.


----------



## Ezekiel3626 (Feb 5, 2007)

Jay, I really like that idea. I must say I have never heard of that before. Would you be willing to give me some examples of the games and content of the box, and also any advice so that I may start one of my own? Thank you sir.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 5, 2007)

blhowes said:


> Hopefully, this won't end up as a debate over the issue, I'm just curious how you spend your time.



No kids here (she's grown up and far away).

The term "Strict Sabbatarian" always gives me pause. I guess I'm one, but I don't look at it from the perspective of "strict" but rather, that I'm free from my daily labor.

But a typical Lord's Day might be like this: Wake, shower, feed chickens, gather eggs, cook breakfast for my wife.

Pray, read scripture a little, go to our church for the two morning services.

Come home, or visit friends, for lunch, usually something simple like soup and bread. Sometimes we have have something fancier, but I think it is important that it doesn't take a lot of work and fuss. Crock pots are great.

Read scripture, sing some hymns and psalms, read theology. If it is nice we will sit outside and have tea.

Sometimes a brother or sister is in need and we try to help with things that we are too busy during the week to help with.

Back to our church for evening service (although right now we aren't having evening services for a while).

Come home. Eat and read, talk, read Psalms out loud. Go to bed. The whole idea is to have some peace while contemplating God's world, our place in it, and his Word.


----------



## bookslover (Feb 6, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> No kids here (she's grown up and far away).
> 
> The term "Strict Sabbatarian" always gives me pause. I guess I'm one, but I don't look at it from the perspective of "strict" but rather, that I'm free from my daily labor.
> 
> ...



That sounds like a perfectly lovely Sunday...


----------



## Theoretical (Feb 6, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> No kids here (she's grown up and far away).
> 
> The term "Strict Sabbatarian" always gives me pause. I guess I'm one, but I don't look at it from the perspective of "strict" but rather, that I'm free from my daily labor.
> 
> ...


As someone trying to develop better Sabbath disciplines in line with my convictions, that is a very heartening picture of what I'd love to have my Sundays become. Thanks for posting that - gives me lots of good ideas.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 6, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> The term "Strict Sabbatarian" always gives me pause. I guess I'm one, but I don't look at it from the perspective of "strict" but rather, that I'm free from my daily labor.


I'd like to avoid debates here if at all possible, so I edited the original post.

I'd like to throw out another question. We've had threads that talk about people's transitions from baptist to CT, and vice versa. Whenver the head of the house changes, I'm sure there's a time of transition for the rest of the family, being used to one set of beliefs and then changing.

In our society, not being a Sabbatarian seems to be the norm. Those who are really religious go to a church service. If you're really, really (from society's perspective) religious, you go to two services. But either way, there's that subconscience thought that, after you've attended the service(s) that you've 'fulfilled your obligation to God' and the rest of the day is yours to do as you please.

I can imagine transitioning from a non-Sabbatarian to a Sabbatarian would have much more of an impact on a family then going from baptist to CT or vice versa. The things that were once done on Sunday's could no longer be done. Did any of you change from non-Sabbatarian to Sabbatarian (or was that how you were raised?) and how did the family react? (hopefully it was a smooth transition). If there was resistance initially, how'd you 'deal' with it?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Feb 6, 2007)

*The Sabbath Box*



Ezekiel3626 said:


> Jay, I really like that idea. I must say I have never heard of that before. Would you be willing to give me some examples of the games and content of the box, and also any advice so that I may start one of my own? Thank you sir.


 
Glad to do this. Some of these items you can probably get at your local Christian self-help resource center, um, excuse me, book store.

Bible Trivia game.
Set of Bible verse cards. The cards are paired off so that a card has one half of a Bible verse on it and you have to find the mate that has the other half.
A Noah's ark set with animal figures.
Coloring sheets (be careful here). Maps would certainly be safe.

We found we had to be discerning with written materials, selecting carefully according to theology so as to reduce the requirement for damage control.

Use your imagination. You can probably come up with some good, even better, ideas of your own.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 6, 2007)

blhowes said:


> I'd like to avoid debates here if at all possible, so I edited the original post.
> 
> . . .
> I can imagine transitioning from a non-Sabbatarian to a Sabbatarian would have much more of an impact on a family then going from baptist to CT or vice versa. The things that were once done on Sunday's could no longer be done. Did any of you change from non-Sabbatarian to Sabbatarian (or was that how you were raised?) and how did the family react? (hopefully it was a smooth transition). If there was resistance initially, how'd you 'deal' with it?



LOL, I'll refrain from debating the side issues too. Good questions. 

Because neither my wife nor I were believers until our 40s, we were definitely not Sabbatarian. Sunday was my day to do what _I _wanted. It was all about being able to do those things I put off for the week that pleased me. 

My wife and I were converted within a week of each other (she was first). We devoured the Bible during that period and were drawn to the Puritans as well. Although we are Baptists, we never were dispensationalists in the Darby/Schofield sense (although we attended a bretheran assembly for a number of years).

The transition was natural. I no longer felt like doing my own thing. I don't think it was a matter of appearances-or keeping up with the other conservative Christians, either. It was more along the lines of "I have spent my entire life indulging myself, looking out for myself, and ignoring God. Despite that he plucked me from the fire. Now I want to pay attention to his will for me." 

Perhaps Walt Chantry's book did more than anything to shape our thinking. 

I want to emphasize that I certainly, sometimes, feel rebellious still. It's not that I want to party on Sunday, but rather I want to be lazy. I can be lazy by pretending to do useful things that should have been done during the week. But it is not because of a set of rules. I have no problem with people walking, biking, swimming, whatever, especially if that is not what they do during the week. Moving about God's creation helps clear the mind. Rather, I hope to remember that the day is set aside, it is special. Rather than dwelling on what I can or can't do, I try to remember what has been done to and for me, and to give God the glory in all of that.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 6, 2007)

jaybird0827 said:


> Glad to do this. Some of these items you can probably get at your local Christian self-help resource center, um, excuse me, book store.
> 
> Bible Trivia game.
> Set of Bible verse cards. The cards are paired off so that a card has one half of a Bible verse on it and you have to find the mate that has the other half.
> ...



Jay's suggestions are excellent, in my opinion. In this vein, I would add, that the Puritans and Pilgrims had a variety of such Bible-themed games, toys and activities for little ones on the Lord's Day. Some, like Jacob's Ladder and Whirligigs, can be obtained at places like Plimoth Plantation. There are alphabet blocks with Biblical themes, Noah's ark, and a whole range of other items which can be suitable for children on the Lord's Day. They don't have to be vintage either to be appropriate. As Jay said, "use your imagination."


----------



## Ezekiel3626 (Feb 6, 2007)

jaybird0827 said:


> Glad to do this. Some of these items you can probably get at your local Christian self-help resource center, um, excuse me, book store.
> 
> Bible Trivia game.
> Set of Bible verse cards. The cards are paired off so that a card has one half of a Bible verse on it and you have to find the mate that has the other half.
> ...



Jay, thank you for responding, sir. These seem like excellent items to occupy little minds, as well as instruct them on the Lord's Day. Thanks again for sharing this with us.



VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Jay's suggestions are excellent, in my opinion. In this vein, I would add, that the Puritans and Pilgrims had a variety of such Bible-themed games, toys and activities for little ones on the Lord's Day. Some, like Jacob's Ladder and Whirligigs, can be obtained at places like Plimoth Plantation. There are alphabet blocks with Biblical themes, Noah's ark, and a whole range of other items which can be suitable for children on the Lord's Day. They don't have to be vintage either to be appropriate. As Jay said, "use your imagination."



Andrew, I would like to thank you also, as of this post I have not checked your link yet, but I am sure it will be great and timely as usual. Thanks for sharing these options with us.


----------

